
Stand up for your freedom to install free software - zoowar
https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
======
mikecane
I tried to sign the petition and got this:

>>>CiviCRM Profile Create >>>Sorry. A non-recoverable error has occurred.
>>>The requested Profile (gid=37) is disabled OR it is not configured to be
used for 'Profile' listings in its Settings OR there is no Profile with that
ID OR you do not have permission to access this profile. Please contact the
site administrator if you need assistance.

